# War Eagle, Arkansas, Craft Fair



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone been to, and or participated, in the War Eagle Craft Fair in NW Arkansas? Thank you in advance, for any consideration you can give this matter.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes…..I've been there, but it was many years ago. I was fishing on a Pro-Am bass tour, and one of the lakes we fished was Beaver Lake not to far from Rogers Arkansas. A few of us drove over to the craft fair. It takes place at Hindsville, Ar. Many local craft people show up for it, and bring their crafts to display and sell.

If you are a fisherman, that's where the imfamous War Eagle spinnerbait got it's name from. Two pro fisherman started the company in a garage there designing the bait, and was picked up by a major bait company. I live in NE Arkansas, so I hear about the craft fair sometimes. I fish War Eagle spinnerbaits exclusively. Hindsville is a nice little town. They closed the craft fair down due to the Covid virus, but I've heard they are going to re-open it this fall.


----------

